# Amusing Cat Video



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Even if you don't like cats, these will make you smile, have your sound on for the full effect.

http://www.energyradio.fm/content/sillycats.asx

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Try this one Rob,...

http://www.charlesmarshallcomedy.com/Video/cat.wmv

:lol: Dave


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

I cannot see for laughing! howl!!!!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

That adds a new definition to the word Catapult, don't you think.

:lol: 


MHS....Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

MotorHomerSimpson said:


> Even if you don't like cats, these will make you smile, have your sound on for the full effect.
> 
> http://www.energyradio.fm/content/sillycats.asx
> 
> ...


That was terrific. Started my day off


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

MandyandDave said:


> Try this one Rob,...
> 
> http://www.charlesmarshallcomedy.com/Video/cat.wmv
> 
> :lol: Dave


Brilliant... two laughs in two minutes. Not bad for a motorhome site.


----------



## further (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

=D> :lol: 
Past it on to a cat lover!
The second one ... not the first ... I'm a sadist :lol:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: energy radio cats laughter really does you good! :lol:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

RAINE said:


> :lol: energy radio cats laughter


I'm not the only one who needs his medication changing :wink:


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

hilarious......well, the first one NOT the second ! Just got two questions............just exactly WHEN did you get into my house and HOW did you change the spots of my cats to all those different colours ???


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: I have just watched this through another couple of times, and now i have stomach ache! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> savannah Posted: Sun Feb 06, 2005 1:18 pm Post subject:
> 
> hilarious......well, the first one NOT the second ! Just got two questions............just exactly WHEN did you get into my house and HOW did you change the spots of my cats to all those different colours


Hi Lynda, glad you enjoyed the video, so your house is that mad with cats, reminds of mine when I grew up, my mother took in strays, not just one or two, at one count there were 15 cats plus 2 dogs and 6 rabbits. :lol:

RAINE, does no harm to have a daily fix of laughter, a laugh a day keeps the doctor away. :lol:

MHS....Rob


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi MHS, NO, my house is WORSE.............some of my cats have 25% wild serval blood in them.......I'll leave the rest to your imagination...........but they are VERY entertaining.....much better than the tele ! ! ! And we LOVE them ! Lynda


----------

